# Brake Pads? Tektro R539



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a 2012 Synapse 105 w/ Tektro R539 brakes. 

I'm not sure what brake pad/shoe to use?? 

I ordered a set of Kool Stop and it's the wrong ones.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

How are they wrong? Tektro uses a Shimano style insert.


----------



## davist (Oct 25, 2012)

I used the Salmon EAGLE 2 threaded on my CAAD 10 version of same, they work great. I didn't realize the Tektro used the Shimano insert per the above poster, though. Might revisit when they wear out..


----------

